# Caledonia, MI - 7163-1 FISHER PLOW MOUNT 97-06 JEEP WRANGLER TJ MINUTE MOUNT



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

7163-1 FISHER PLOW MOUNT 97-06 JEEP WRANGLER TJ MINUTE MOUNT with wiring.

NO PLOW.

$400.00 firm

Local pick up preferred. Located in Grand Rapids, MI 49512


----------



## richelandscaping (Feb 8, 2019)

Do you still have this? I would like to buy it but i live in Orchard Park Ny. No problem paying for shipping


----------

